# Chase Marriott Visa vs Chase Sapphire Reserve for Marriott Purchases



## icydog (Jan 19, 2018)

I paid all, except one, maintenance fees using the Sapphire Reserve Card for 3x the Ultimate Rewards.  

I paid the maintenance fee for one Marriott timeshare using my Marriott Rewards Card for 5x the Marriott Reward Points to bring my MRP to an even 1 million. 

I don’t know which is better for my next trip.  I’m going down to Oceana Palms for two weeks—February 3 to February 17.  I entertain family A LOT whenever I am in the Palm Beach Area.  I’m talking about snacks, lunch, breakfast, loads of drinks etc for about 8 or 9 people. I expect my bills will add up to be $1000 or more. 

Should I put the Marriott Visa or the Chase Sapphire Reserve card on file when I check in?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 19, 2018)

Marriott Visa at Marriott.  Outside restaurants, Chase Sapphire Reserve.


----------



## lisa3635 (Jan 19, 2018)

I value ultimate reward points more than marriott, so I use my reserve.  I like the flexibility of being able to transfer to partners or redeem for 1.5 cent for travel.


----------



## icydog (Jan 19, 2018)

Do Ultimate Reward points transfer 1 for 1 into MRP?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 19, 2018)

icydog said:


> Do Ultimate Reward points transfer 1 for 1 into MRP?


Yes.


----------



## jeepie (Jan 19, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Marriott Visa at Marriott.  Outside restaurants, Chase Sapphire Reserve.


Put all on CSR, 3x UR>5x MR. Ymmv. Cheers.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 19, 2018)

jeepie said:


> Put all on CSR, 3x UR>5x MR. Ymmv. Cheers.


Depends on what you will use them for.  I personally get more value from 5 MR points than from 3 UR points.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 19, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> Depends on what you will use them for.  I personally get more value from 5 MR points than from 3 UR points.


Me too.  MRs are great for travel package redemption.  CSR is not as valuable to me because their portal to book air tickets is worthless as we only book business class seats and it is much more expensive through the UR portal.  CSRs are good for transferring to United miles and some Southwest miles for me.  I will take 5 MRs over 3 CSRs any day.


----------



## dougef (Jan 20, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Marriott Visa at Marriott.  Outside restaurants, Chase Sapphire Reserve.


This is exactly what I do.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 20, 2018)

SPG Amex gets you the one extra point so that is what I go with in every case.  In fact until they change the SPG to MAR 3 for 1 point conversion rate I'm pouring every dollar spent through SPG and racking up major points, other than groceries and gas which we have the Amex Blue that gets us 5% rebate and Costco where we get the 2% rebate and they don't take Amex.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 20, 2018)

MOXJO7282 said:


> SPG Amex gets you the one extra point so that is what I go with in every case.  In fact until they change the SPG to MAR 3 for 1 point conversion rate I'm pouring every dollar spent through SPG and racking up major points, other than groceries and gas which we have the Amex Blue that gets us 5% rebate and Costco where we get the 2% rebate and they don't take Amex.


I actually use AMEX SPG at Marriott properties instead of Marriott Visa as I have both (6X is better than 5X).   I also use AMEX for other spending where CSR only gives 1X.


----------



## icydog (Jan 20, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I actually use AMEX SPG at Marriott properties instead of Marriott Visa as I have both (6X is better than 5X).   I also use AMEX for other spending where CSR only gives 1X.



Can you please tell me how to do this? Will Marriott resorts give you six points per dollar spent if you use an SPG Amex? How come everyone doesn't do this?

What rates do you get on other spending? I took out a Chase Freedom card that gives me 1.5 points for anything that the Sapphire Reserve gives 1 point.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 20, 2018)

icydog said:


> Can you please tell me how to do this? Will Marriott resorts give you six points per dollar spent if you use an SPG Amex? How come everyone doesn't do this?
> 
> What rates do you get on other spending? I took out a Chase Freedom card that gives me 1.5 points for anything that the Sapphire Reserve gives 1 point.


If you have AMEX SPG, you get 2 SPG points per $1 spent on Marriott properties and Marriott Maintenance Fees.  After you get your 2 SPG points, you transfer to Marriott.  Since the conversion ratio of SPG:Marriott is 1:3, you get 6 Marriott points.

Everyone can do this if they have AMEX SPG.  I convert my SPG points regularly to Marriott Rewards and book travel package that way.

AMEX SPG get 1 point on groceries and other shopping.  Since 1 SPG point = 3 Marriott Rewards, I get 3X MR when I use my AMEX SPG.


----------



## icydog (Jan 20, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> If you have AMEX SPG, you get 2 SPG points per $1 spent on Marriott properties and Marriott Maintenance Fees.  After you get your 2 SPG points, you transfer to Marriott.  Since the conversion ratio of SPG:Marriott is 1:3, you get 6 Marriott points.
> 
> Everyone can do this if they have AMEX SPG.  I convert my SPG points regularly to Marriott Rewards and book travel package that way.
> 
> AMEX SPG get 1 point on groceries and other shopping.  Since 1 SPG point = 3 Marriott Rewards, I get 3X MR when I use my AMEX SPG.



Wow what a great explanation. Thanks so much. I never knew about this. I wonder how many MR members know this information. I am going to apply to AMEX for the SPG card right away. Again, thanks so much!!!


----------



## icydog (Jan 20, 2018)

icydog said:


> Wow what a great explanation. Thanks so much. I never knew about this. I wonder how many MR members know this information? I am going to apply to AMEX for the SPG card right away. Again, thanks so much!!!



One more thing. Do you get referral points if I sign up? I would love to get them for you.

Right now, and completely separate I believe, Amex SPG is offering 25,000 points for a new sign up.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 20, 2018)

icydog said:


> One more thing. Do you get referral points if I sign up? I would love to get them for you.
> 
> Right now, and completely separate I believe, Amex SPG is offering 25,000 points for a new sign up.


Yes I do if I refer you, you are so kind.  If you would PM me with your email address.  Thank you!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 20, 2018)

One thing is missing from this discussion.  Is Marriott hotel status important to you?  At the present time (and this might change in the future?), Marriott reward points earned using the Chase Marriott card will count towards annual elite night credits and will also add to your lifetime Marriott rewards points total.  However, points earned on the SPG card, even if transferred to your Marriott account, will not count toward your annual elite nights credit and will not add to your lifetime total Marriott Rewards points.

I think this is only an issue if you are chasing Marriott hotel status.

And let's make it even more confusing by adding another caveat.  Currently, $30,000 of annual spending on the AmEx SPG card gets you SPG Gold status (and therefore also Marriott Gold status if you have your SPG and Marriott hotel accounts linked).  That's Gold status, not Lifetime Gold status.  But there will be a new series of AmEx Marriott  credit cards coming out later this year.  I haven't seen any information if this benefit will continue going forward.


----------



## Steve A (Jan 20, 2018)

I just transferred 30,000 SPG points to Marriott for 90,000 Marriott reward points. Also, SPG points transfer to most airlines on a one for one basis.  If you transfer 20,000 SPG points to an airline, Starwood will throw in an extra 5000 points.  I believe it takes multiple Marriott reward points for one ff mile when you transfer them to an airline. 

 I use the SPG card for everything.


----------



## icydog (Jan 20, 2018)

Steve A said:


> I just transferred 30,000 SPG points to Marriott for 90,000 Marriott reward points. Also, SPG points transfer to most airlines on a one for one basis.  If you transfer 20,000 SPG points to an airline, Starwood will throw in an extra 5000 points.  I believe it takes multiple Marriott reward points for one ff mile when you transfer them to an airline.
> 
> I use the SPG card for everything.





GetawaysRus said:


> One thing is missing from this discussion.  Is Marriott hotel status important to you?  At the present time (and this might change in the future?), *Marriott reward points earned using the Chase Marriott card will count towards annual elite night credits and will also add to your lifetime Marriott rewards points total.  However, points earned on the SPG card, even if transferred to your Marriott account, will not count toward your annual elite nights credit and will not add to your lifetime total Marriott Rewards points.*
> 
> I think this is only an issue if you are chasing Marriott hotel status.
> 
> And let's make it even more confusing by adding another caveat.  Currently, $30,000 of annual spending on the AmEx SPG card gets you SPG Gold status (and therefore also Marriott Gold status if you have your SPG and Marriott hotel accounts linked).  That's Gold status, not Lifetime Gold status.  But there will be a new series of AmEx Marriott  credit cards coming out later this year.  I haven't seen any information if this benefit will continue going forward.




Wow thank you Steve A, I wish I knew all this before paying my Marriott maintenance fees, but since I got 3x Ultimate Reward points, all was NOT lost.  

To GetawaysRus, 

I am Lifetime Platinum Elite.  I just got promoted in November after chasing it for years and years.  But last year or the year before MVCI changed their own elite formulas. I’m Chairman's Level with MVCI,  and as such,  I would be Platinum Elite anyway. And since I stay so many nights in timeshares,  I’d be Platinum Elite just by nights spent in their beds.  I don’t use my Marriott Visa much.  In fact, I never use my Marriott Visa since I got the Chase Sapphire Reserve card... so Elite nights garnered through the cc are non existent. But thanks for pointing all these cavates out to me ! They are very very useful!


----------



## l0410z (Jan 20, 2018)

I used MR most of the time to build up elite night credits.  A number of things happened last January to change that.  First the Southwest vacation package with spouse flys free.  This was followed with 100,000 bonus points for the CSR which became $1500 for travel or $ 3000 on SW with spousal benefit.  I hit lifetime gold.   My MF, all travel and all restaurants go on CSR for me.  The 3 percent earned for travel/ restaurants  and 4.5 percent value when used for travel is too compelling to me.  I enjoy playing the flexibility of cash.    Gas goes on my Costco visa because it gives 5 percent back on gas.  All else goes on MR.  If I try to add an SPG card into the mix my head will explode.


----------



## jeepie (Jan 21, 2018)

l0410z said:


> I used MR most of the time to build up elite night credits.  A number of things happened last January to change that.  First the Southwest vacation package with spouse flys free.  This was followed with 100,000 bonus points for the CSR which became $1500 for travel or $ 3000 on SW with spousal benefit.  I hit lifetime gold.   My MF, all travel and all restaurants go on CSR for me.  The 3 percent earned for travel/ restaurants  and 4.5 percent value when used for travel is too compelling to me.  I enjoy playing the flexibility of cash.    Gas goes on my Costco visa because it gives 5 percent back on gas.  All else goes on MR.  If I try to add an SPG card into the mix my head will explode.


Good stuff...and the 4.5% can be seen as a minimum return. Transferring to partners can yield higher returns. Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 21, 2018)

Every CC usage plan needs to be tailored to your usage and spend patterns. 

I value UR points more than MR or SPG points at this point.   As I often need airline tickets that are cheaper to purchase via the portal as they are domestic economy tickets.  

I do often travel business class but use FF points for this, which are cheaper to trade from UR to the UA or BA to get what I need.  UR purchasing Business Class is NOT a sweet spot, but domestic economy is it equal $$ to what other portals charge, so with the 50% bump in points in nets to a 33% discount in price, plus I earn FF mileage on those purchases. 

I am not chasing hotel status or airline status at this point, as I do not have regular committed travel needs in my near future.  What I do have for status will suffice for now.  

So UR gives ME and my planned usage and spend the best flexibility.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 22, 2018)

MOXJO7282 said:


> SPG Amex gets you the one extra point so that is what I go with in every case.  In fact until they change the SPG to MAR 3 for 1 point conversion rate I'm pouring every dollar spent through SPG and racking up major points, other than groceries and gas which we have the Amex Blue that gets us 5% rebate and Costco where we get the 2% rebate and they don't take Amex.


We have done the same for our marriott maintenance fees using the spg amex.  That one extra point adds up very fast when paying all them mf!  For our hilton mf i use the ascend amex to get 12 hilton pesos for every dollar.  We get enough every year from maintenance fees for about a weeks stay at most embassy suites or doubletrees.  Last but not least we use the citi costco card for everything else as we love the generous cash back awards. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## brianfox (Jan 22, 2018)

We find Chase UR points to be very valuable.  We use them to transfer to Avios (British Airways), Flying Blue (AirFrance), or United for travel to Hawaii during summer.

We use Avios to fly American Airlines as they are a British Airways travel partner.  We get about 3.2 cents per UR point (25000 points for an $800 RT from LAX)
Or use Flying Blue to fly Delta Airlines as they are an AirFrance travel partner.  We get about 2.6 cents per point (30000 points for an $800 RT from LAX)
Or use United as a last resort because those have a terrible redemption rate.  Only about 1.3 cents per point (60000 points for an $800 RT from LAX).

But by paying Marriott MF, you get 3 points per dollar spent.
So if you are able to find a reward ticket using Avios, 12 cents per dollar of what you spend on MF will offset your airline travel.
For us, paying 5 weeks of HI MF gets us about 32K UR points which is more than one RT seat.  Not bad.  Plus, Sapphire Reserve has the $300 per year travel credit.  So we look forward to Marriott increasing our MF every year.   Okay, that last part is a lie, but I imagine Marriott sales lizards using it as a selling point, right?

We use the Sapphire Reserve for Dining and Travel (3 pts per dollar) along with the Chase Freedom for their quarterly category spending (up to 60K points per year).  And lastly we have the AMEX Everyday preferred for Gas (3pts), Groceries (4.5pts), and everything else (1.5pts).  AMEX points can also be transferred to Avios, or directly to Delta or Hawaiian.  Personally, I call these three credit cards the "holy trinity of airline travel cards" because we can milk the heck out of them while doing our typical spending.  We've been netting 5 RT per year on average using these.  

I'm sure Marriott Points have good redemption based on the correct usage strategy, for airfare to HI in summer, we find ours to be optimal.
No one program is better for everything, but each program is far better for specific things.  That's why when selecting a card you have to first know your exact end goal.  A specific airline?  A range of airlines?  A specific chain of hotels?  International?  Domestic?  or Cash?  The answers dictate which card(s) you should get.


----------



## dima (Jan 24, 2018)

I am noticing this already not for the first time. While charging resort purchases to the AmEx SPG card I don’t get 10 MR points for spending and 50% Platinum Bonus.

Nights stayed and Platinum arrival gift of 500 points are credited just fine.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 24, 2018)

dima said:


> I am noticing this already not for the first time. While charging resort purchases to the AmEx SPG card I don’t get 10 MR points for spending and 50% Platinum Bonus.
> 
> Nights stayed and Platinum arrival gift of 500 points are credited just fine.


You need to recheck or call someone on this... 

We stayed at Desert Springs recently and used SPG Amex and the total bill was about $366.7.  We received 2X points on the SPG side due to the spending.  

On the Marriott rewards account, this is what shows up:
+6,001 Points

(3,667 Base + 1,834 Elite + 500 Extra)

We did get the 10X on Marriott account + 50% bonus for platinum + 500 points for platinum.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 24, 2018)

dima said:


> I am noticing this already not for the first time. While charging resort purchases to the AmEx SPG card I don’t get 10 MR points for spending and 50% Platinum Bonus.
> 
> Nights stayed and Platinum arrival gift of 500 points are credited just fine.


The credit card used has no bearing on getting the 10 points per dollar. That is a MR program incentive.


----------



## dima (Jan 24, 2018)

yes, I know it, but it never happened before when I used Chase Marriott card.
I've e-mailed to online services to take a look at it.


----------



## icydog (Jan 27, 2018)

jeepie said:


> Good stuff...and the 4.5% can be seen as a minimum return. Transferring to partners can yield higher returns. Cheers.


I’m really lost.  Sorry.  How does the Sapphire Reserve card give you  4.5% return.




Sandy VDH said:


> Every CC usage plan needs to be tailored to your usage and spend patterns.
> 
> I value UR points more than MR or SPG points at this point.   As I often need airline tickets that are cheaper to purchase via the portal as they are domestic economy tickets.
> 
> ...



Again lost, how do you use the UR portal to give you 50% bump in points and how do those points net to a 33% discount.  And lastly how do you earn frequent flyer miles if you’re using points for your tickets.  Sorry again!




dima said:


> I am noticing this already not for the first time. While charging resort purchases to the AmEx SPG card I don’t get 10 MR points for spending and 50% Platinum Bonus.
> 
> Nights stayed and Platinum arrival gift of 500 points are credited just fine.



Still exasperated, mixed up and very lost!  How does one get 10 MRP for spending on the MR Visa? I thought it was 5? And what 50% platinum bonus? Do you mean on dollars spent at a resort using your Marriott Rewards Visa card? Again sorry!


----------



## icydog (Jan 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I actually use AMEX SPG at Marriott properties instead of Marriott Visa as I have both (6X is better than 5X).   I also use AMEX for other spending where CSR only gives 1X.



I used the referral from a nice TUG member to get my new SPG Amex. It came on Thursday.  I was happy.  Then I came back to this thread and I started to see all kinds of divergent views on the Marriott Chase Visa, the SPG Amex, and the Chase Sapphire Reserve Visa card. Now I’m rethinking how I’ll use my new Amex 

By the way, I took out the Chase Freedom Card about 5 months ago to make up the gap on the CSR card, at 1.5 % per dollar spent. Now I’m assuming that was a bad decision.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 27, 2018)

icydog said:


> I’m really lost.  Sorry.  How does the Sapphire Reserve card give you  4.5% return.
> 
> 
> *When you charge travel and restaurants on Chase Sapphire Reservve card, it gives you 3 points per $1.  Using the Chase portal (called Ultimate Rewards), you can use the points to book hotel stays and flights.  If you are flying economy domestically, and you find that the price when booking directly from the airlines are the same as on UR site, you can then use points.  It does not work for business class tickets, UR prices are horrendous.  So if a ticket costs $300, if you pay cash through UR, it is still $300 (assuming it shows the same price as airline site).  However if you use points, UR only require 20,000 points to book a $300 seat.  Same thing applis to hotels.  *
> ...


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 27, 2018)

icydog said:


> I used the referral from a nice TUG member to get my new SPG Amex. It came on Thursday.  I was happy.  Then I came back to this thread and I started to see all kinds of divergent views on the Marriott Chase Visa, the SPG Amex, and the Chase Sapphire Reserve Visa card.
> 
> If I spend 3K in 90 days I’ll get 25,000 SPG points, which will equate to 75,000 MRP. So far I’m good about understanding this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aviator621 (Jan 27, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> But there will be a new series of AmEx Marriott  credit cards coming out later this year.  I haven't seen any information if this benefit will continue going forward.



I hadn't heard about an AMEX card coming--any details? Will the current card go away?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 27, 2018)

Aviator621 said:


> I hadn't heard about an AMEX card coming--any details? Will the current card go away?



It's still sketchy right now.  I don't think we will know what will happen to the current credit card lineup until later this year.

Try these blog posts if you want the most up to date information:

http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2017/12/05/new-marriott-credit-card-agreement/

http://frequentmiler.boardingarea.com/2017/12/05/marriott-announces-new-credit-card-lineup/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 28, 2018)

As ForeverVacation has said....





> * suspect airlines will credit FF at the lowest discount rate upon flying, as it is booked through an external discounted site. I have never booked flights this way as we only fly business class. *



Again I check what it costs in Airline FF points, What it costs in cash, and what it costs in chase points through the UR portal.  *What ends up being cheapest is what I book.*

Making an assumption that all points are worth a 0.01, what does each option cost. Through FF points at the airline the ticket is 40,000 points + taxes, Cash it is $400, and UR points it is 30,000. 

Sure I might only get credit for a discount FF ticket.  But I still get some points. Instead of spending 40,000 in FF points.  I am spending 30,000 UR points and earning about 2000 FF points.  I look at the net.  Pay 40000 points + tax or pay 28000 points.

Since I am lifetime status on AA airline, I am not chasing status. 

UR is not good at all for Business Class as ForeverVacation has experience.  I always find the FF miles for Business Class fares is the better option. I just try to be flexible and take what is the best deal for me.  Sometimes that is paying cash, sometimes that is the UR portal, and sometimes it is FF miles.


IcyDog says ...





> *Again lost, how do you use the UR portal to give you 50% bump in points and how do those points net to a 33% discount. And lastly how do you earn frequent flyer miles if you’re using points for your tickets. Sorry again!*


*
*
It is just simple math problem. 

I have 20000 points earned through CC spend.  If I use that to book in the Chase UR portal, I get a 50% bonus in points, and that gives me 30000 points to use instead.  So I get a 10000 Bonus.

If I value points at 0.01 a point, I could take my 20000 Chase UR portal points and convert it to a cash back of $200. 

OR if I take my 20000 ($200 value) of earned points and spend them in the UR portal, they give me value for an extra 50% Bonus of points or 10000 ($100 value). 

IF I paid cash the ticket would be $300, but because I used UR portal points I only get charged the value of 20000 points ($200 value).

10000 ($100) Bonus divided by 30000 ($300) Base + Bonus.  That ends up being a 1/3 discount off in the price of the ticket if I book the same ticket via the portal vs via the airline or hotel direct.


----------



## icydog (Jan 28, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Again I check what it costs in Airline FF points, What it costs in cash, and what it costs in chase points through the UR portal.  *What ends up being cheapest is what I book.*
> 
> Making an assumption that all points are worth a 0.01, what does each option cost. Through FF points at the airline the ticket is 40,000 points + taxes, Cash it is $400, and UR points it is 30,000.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. I understand now. Who knew these UR points could have such value.

I have never used points through the Chase UR portal.  Basically I have 426,540 points sitting in my UR account. I never fly coach either. I have used points in the past to pay for my granddaughters' tickets on SWA for timeshare vacations etc. But I haven't used many lately.

If I don't, can't, use the points for UA tickets, really the only airline out of EWR, what would be the best use of these points? Just to deposit them into my frequent flyer  account for use for first class reward tickets?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

icydog said:


> Thanks so much. I understand now. Who knew these UR points could have such value.
> 
> I have never used points through the Chase UR portal.  Basically I have 426,540 points sitting in my UR account. I never fly coach either. I have used points in the past to pay for my granddaughters' tickets on SWA for timeshare vacations etc. But I haven't used many lately.
> 
> If I don't, can't, use the points for UA tickets, really the only airline out of EWR, what would be the best use of these points? Just to deposit them into my frequent flyer  account for use for first class reward tickets?


Recently I transferred 200K Chase UR to my UA account and bought 2 business class tickets at 720K UA miles for our 2018 Dec trip to SIN (then cruise from Singapore to Hong Kong) and a return trip from HKG back to the US.


----------



## icydog (Jan 28, 2018)

Now I get it. Thanks so much. 

To make this simple for myself, With Ultimate Rewards I get 3x points on travel (and restaurants) like my maintenance fees, II fees, RCI fees etc.  I will continue to use Chase Sapphire Reserve card for travel. 

Other than travel I should use the SPG card, right?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2018)

icydog said:


> Now I get it. Thanks so much.
> 
> To make this simple for myself, With Ultimate Rewards I get 3x points on travel (and restaurants) like my maintenance fees, II fees, RCI fees etc.  I will continue to use Chase Sapphire Reserve card for travel.
> 
> Other than travel I should use the SPG card, right?



Use SPG Amex for 1X type spending.

Use SPG Amex for Vistana and Marriott timeshare Maintenance Fees and at Starwood and Marriott properties.  SPG Amex gives 2X at these properties, making it 6 Marriott Reward points.  

Other travel and dining use Chase Sapphire Reserve.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 28, 2018)

icydog said:


> Thanks so much. I understand now. Who knew these UR points could have such value.
> 
> I have never used points through the Chase UR portal.  Basically I have 426,540 points sitting in my UR account. I never fly coach either. I have used points in the past to pay for my granddaughters' tickets on SWA for timeshare vacations etc. But I haven't used many lately.
> 
> If I don't, can't, use the points for UA tickets, really the only airline out of EWR, what would be the best use of these points? Just to deposit them into my frequent flyer  account for use for first class reward tickets?



You can use the points for Hotels or excursions.  They have done of excursions by location you can book.  If you go to the travel section for booking, there are other things you can book.  Otherwise transfer to any travel partner, or get $4265.40 back in Cash.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 7, 2018)

The Chase Marriott Visa is dead in Canada this March.  I hear it's being replaced with an Amex SPG card ... bad move by Marriott: No more free anniversary night, there will now be exchange fees where Chase did not; and other than restaurants very few retailers, parking machines, etc. accept Amex in Canada. Someone at Marriott didn't do the homework. I have had a SPG Amex card for years and rarely use it in Canada.  Because I have the SPG Amex Canadian card, I can't get the 'sign up bonus points' offered only to new cardholders.  Dumb move Marriott.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 8, 2018)

pwrshift said:


> The Chase Marriott Visa is dead in Canada this March.  I hear it's being replaced with an Amex SPG card ... bad move by Marriott: No more free anniversary night, there will now be exchange fees where Chase did not; and other than restaurants very few retailers, parking machines, etc. accept Amex in Canada. Someone at Marriott didn't do the homework. I have had a SPG Amex card for years and rarely use it in Canada.  Because I have the SPG Amex Canadian card, I can't get the 'sign up bonus points' offered only to new cardholders.  Dumb move Marriott.


SPG Amex does not have foreign transaction fees.


----------

